# Do women LOVE cowboys?



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

cthomas01996 said:


> So I'm a brand new rider, but I'm kinda got the impression that female riders seem to love cowboys? It is the rugged manly man part of the cowboy they like?


That and tight jeans...


----------



## cthomas01996 (Sep 17, 2013)

mrstorres2566 said:


> That and tight jeans...


haha is it the butt in the tight jeans?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Nope most women do NOT love cowboys, or any other gritty hard working hard playing man. 

They love the idea.....

 The reality sucks. 

A few hard shelled honest women can deal with it, the rest run once they realize that it's not all tight jeans and bull rides. 

I claim no fame as a cowboy, but my wife deals with as much if not more, and I'll tell ya, it takes a heck of a woman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Maybe it's because I'm not really into anything Western, but cowboys do nothing for me- the idea or the reality.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

When I'm reading my cheesey romances... I LOVE A COWBOY... in real life... Not so much... But there aren't many REAL cowboys where I live, there are some but not many.

In real life, I love my hard working gentleman with his rough hands and grumpy tight little butt.... Country I love.... Cowboy... eh....


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

cthomas01996 said:


> haha is it the butt in the tight jeans?


Nothing like a nice butt in a pair of Wranglers!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

nice butt in wranglers aside....depends on the "type" of cowboy

all the bull riders ive had as friends or friends with benefits or BF whatever have ended up arses. super shallow and its all me me me...plus really....who in their right mind gets on a 1 ton angry animal that had its boys strapped up?!

ropers (my people hahahaha) are pretty chill and fun to hang out with. and down home-hard working-honest-range riding cowboys are rare and usually gems. those kinds of cowboys i like haha


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

The mythos of the cowboy is what is enjoyed. A behind you can bounce a quarter off is nice but looks fade and personality is forever. The idea of a chivalry is nice; however, old fashion has a limit. Yes, a person who likes livestock, respects women and can put in an honest days work is a lovely idea. The problem is that its hard to find one that can also discuss and share view on books, movies, politics and religion. There is also a profound difference between ranch cowboys, summer cowboys and rodeo cowboys. 

The fact is that the cowboy of modern romances is something that never truly existed much like Barbie is as much a male fantasy as anything else. My advice, don't try to be something you think women (or men) will like. Just be yourself its easier and quicker in the long run.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Most women love THIS kind of cowboy:


MOD note:

Sorry Dream, I had to remove the video of Chippendale guys. you can probably imagine why.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

We used to joke a lot about the different farriers, and which were the most enjoyable to watch work on the hroses. I mean no disprespect to men, not to make them "objects", but there were certain angles that were more entertaining than others. it's more about appreciation then degradation.

Do women like Cowboys? I dunno. there is a certain mistique, but I think Phly has a point. He should know.

Oh,. and I just want to remind y'all , this forum is PG, ok? 

nuff said.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll pass.. I like all sorts of guys but I like them as individuals, not umbrella'd under one category.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

What we don't like is baggy, saggy jeans- body parts showing that shouldn't be seen, and someone that thinks the world revolves around them.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Hmmm, a pleasing outer package is nice... be it a Cowboy, business man, sporty type, studious looking, or even a cute geek...but if he doesn't have much brain matter up top...all the manly man-ness in the world won't hold my attention for very long.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

OP, are you planning to become a Cowboy?


----------



## cthomas01996 (Sep 17, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> OP, are you planning to become a Cowboy?


haha in the very beginning stages, but I really like the idea


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If a man can't rope a calf and string fence, he just doesn't do it for me...........


Edit: well at least string fence. I need help once in a while.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Tiny, I definitely stare at the attractive farriers. So many around these parts


----------



## RandysWifey (Jun 12, 2012)

I like a gentleman-be that cowboy or not. Be a gentleman!


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

What women want:










What they usually get:


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't really like the idea of some of the 'cowboys' I've seen around here, however, a man who is at least partially interested in my hobby and willing to try it out is gold. As long as he isn't a better rider than me!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll get a degree of flack from this, but so be it :lol: (I'm a big boy now).

Phly got a lot of it right.

Women tend to be "in love" with the "idea" of the cowboy. What they see at shows or guys who ride western "like a cowboy". Having worked cattle in my youth allow me to dispel some of the idealized myth :lol:

A real, cattle working person (man or woman....yes, while not as common back then I knew girl who worked cattle too) learn amazingly fast to shed anything that's uncomfortable, not functional or impractical.

Tight jeans? Come on folks. Would you want to spend 6 to 10 hours a day 5-7 days a week working from horseback in tight jeans :lol:? Loose jeans (or some other even more practical pants).
As was pointed out...it's dirty, sweaty, grimy work (and that's the good side). There's not much that compares with having your girlfriend come looking for you (you're easier to find when you've got a 1/2 ton animal with you :lol and finds you out on the backside of the "north 40" pasture with your arms up to your elbows inside a heifer that's have a difficult birth working to pull the calf out so you don't lose them. So it's easy to see that while I remember my girlfriends really having a "thing" about seeing me working on a horse, they weren't all the enthusiastic about "loving up" on me at the end of the day. Not until I showered and changed. It was the idea and the look of there "man" out there being a "man" doing "manly" work, but at the end of the day.....get clean, put on some tight jeans, nice shirt, a clean hat (not the sweating, dirty one that you work in) and then they'll hang all over you and think how thrilling it is to have a "cowboy" for a boyfriend.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

its lbs not miles said:


> I'll get a degree of flack from this, but so be it :lol: (I'm a big boy now).
> 
> Phly got a lot of it right.
> 
> ...


LOL! I gotta say this is all pretty right on! But........there's nothing sexier than a man who IS pulling the calf out of the heifer and actually DOES save them both. I don't care how sweaty, bloody, dirty, poopy, stinky he is!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> I mean no disprespect to men, not to make them "objects"...


Speaking as a man. I personally have absolutely no objection to being an object 

For the OP, do you mean a real working cowboy (I think lbs not miles has that about right), a guy who dresses up to play cowboy, or a fantasy cowboy?


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I prefer farriers- not to mention imagine the amount of free shoes and trims you'd get!!! :O

Okay- seriously though, I'm in a relationship, I'm done lol


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> LOL! I gotta say this is all pretty right on! But........there's nothing sexier than a man who IS pulling the calf out of the heifer and actually DOES save them both. I don't care how sweaty, bloody, dirty, poopy, stinky he is!


That particular calf (bull) I remember, but only because my then girl, later wife, now ex (thank goodness some mistakes can be corrected :lol named it Joshua (who became a steer) and sort of considered him has hers since she was there for his birth (but make now mistake....she was strictly a spectator :lol. She kept tabs on him and I don't think she ever really forgave me for the day she came out and he'd been hauled off with the load that went to market the day before. She honestly thought we were suppose to keep that steer.....just because she'd gotten attached to it :shock:? :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ROFL! Sounds like my hubby with the chickens. I keep empty Tyson bags for when I "do the deed". He likes to pretend I go to the store. By the time it's time to cull the cows, he's been through enough with them that he's glad to see 'em go. I don't get close enough to get attached and never name them anything but Sirloin, Chops, Rump Roast, etc etc.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You guys who said it's the idea of the cowboy that women love got it absolutely correct....and just so you fellas don't feel like you're alone in that, there are a lot of guys who fall in love with the idea of a cowgirl but can't handle the reality. It's all for the exact same reason.

Girls who "love" cowboys think it's all just pleasant trail rides looking at majestic country with cattle grazing in the meadow. They just don't realize that it's actually long hard miles at a trot or a lope, hot sweaty days, and lots of cow crap mixed with either dust or mud....either way you get covered before the morning is out. A cowboy comes home late and smells bad when he gets there. Many of them around here (sorry guys from this thread) are butt-holes in one way or another. They are either so egotistical and chauvinistic that they simply can't tolerate a woman who can handle her own horse (those _men_ are also generally in love with the idea of being a cowboy LOL) or they are obsessed with the job itself...which isn't necessarily a bad thing, but they don't want to make time for anyone else. I'm all for a guy who works his butt off, but I can't exactly build a relationship with a man who's never around.

Of course, I'd likely be more inclined to go to work with him, but that's beside the point LOL.

What's really sad though? Most real cowgirls know exactly what a cowboy is like and they still want one. Most cowboys want the "commercialized" cowgirls. That's the way it is around here anyway.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I mean no disprespect to men, not to make them "objects",


 
Surely you don't think that we're unaware that women see us as "objects"?
Women are worse than most men can imagine being :lol:. A guy will look and think "humm, nice _____(fill in whatever body part you want)". A woman will look and not only think it, but actually say "hey nice ____"


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL! Reality always kinda sux don't it?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Not necessarily cowboys but I do prefer rural/county type men. Maybe because I'm a rural/country type of woman and I just relate to them better. 

I must admit though I'm not into raising my own meat. I get way too attached to any critter that comes to live here to be able to eat them. I have no problems eating ones I don't know.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

its lbs not miles said:


> Surely you don't think that we're unaware that women see us as "objects"?
> Women are worse than most men can imagine being :lol:. A guy will look and think "humm, nice _____(fill in whatever body part you want)". A woman will look and not only think it, but actually say "hey nice ____"


Some women. I am not one of those women.

Also lol... the majority of men I've met will not just think it. They yell it, say it, write it, text it, write a song about it.. lol


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

its lbs not miles said:


> Surely you don't think that we're unaware that women see us as "objects"?
> Women are worse than most men can imagine being :lol:. A guy will look and think "humm, nice _____(fill in whatever body part you want)". A woman will look and not only think it, but actually say "hey nice ____"


 
yeaaaah....if you think women are the only ones that do that stuff....wrong.

tell that to the 3 drunk as skunk guys i had in my car Saturday night screaming "show me your tatas!" out the window at all the girls driving by. or any other guy really lol.

or talking to girls and telling them they had "big brains and a great personality" 

its all (mostly) in good fun. if you don't like it. say something otherwise people will just keep saying it. lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

wait a minute, the question is, "do women like Cowboys?"


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Man, I want to live where you women live. Where I live, the "cowboys" can't see their toes when they are standing and look down and quarter. behind. tight jeans. huh. call me kooky, but eh, not so much so.

my pickin's are slim. the other option is to troll walmart.... but, you can get my drift without me being graphic.

Btw, if my nonhorsey hubby who is a complete city slicker reads this, No baby. Have no interest in those harelquin romance cowboy types with the chiseled chin and robert redford blue eyes.

cough cough.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

smrobs said:


> You guys who said it's the idea of the cowboy that women love got it absolutely correct....and just so you fellas don't feel like you're alone in that, there are a lot of guys who fall in love with the idea of a cowgirl but can't handle the reality. It's all for the exact same reason.
> 
> Girls who "love" cowboys think it's all just pleasant trail rides looking at majestic country with cattle grazing in the meadow. They just don't realize that it's actually long hard miles at a trot or a lope, hot sweaty days, and lots of cow crap mixed with either dust or mud....either way you get covered before the morning is out. A cowboy comes home late and smells bad when he gets there. Many of them around here (sorry guys from this thread) are butt-holes in one way or another. They are either so egotistical and chauvinistic that they simply can't tolerate a woman who can handle her own horse (those _men_ are also generally in love with the idea of being a cowboy LOL) or they are obsessed with the job itself...which isn't necessarily a bad thing, but they don't want to make time for anyone else. I'm all for a guy who works his butt off, but I can't exactly build a relationship with a man who's never around.
> 
> ...


In our case I don't think any of us wanted a "cowgirl". Even ir the girl who worked with us hadn't been related we wouldn't have been interested :lol:. Just like she wouldn't have been interested in any of us. We all dated people who did not work cattle. A girl that can ride is great. If she can train that's even better, but there wouldn't be much happening if we both worked cattle since odds are there wouldn't be many times that at least one of us wasn't too tired to anything but get clean, eat, relax a little and sleep at the end of the day. Country girls that just did chores or girls from town were better choices for us (guys or the girl). Not to mention that dating someone you work with has never been the smartest thing to do :lol:


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> yeaaaah....if you think women are the only ones that do that stuff....wrong.
> 
> tell that to the 3 drunk as skunk guys i had in my car Saturday night screaming "show me your tatas!" out the window at all the girls driving by. or any other guy really lol.
> 
> ...


You're talking about drunk guys, I'm talking about stone sober girls :lol:.

I found out in college that girls talk about their "dates" more than guys do too.

Shoot just stand off a bit, groom your horse and listen to what the females will start talking about sometimes (especially if the don't think about a guy being there) :lol:

No, guys don't generally get bothered by it, which is why women can get away with it :lol:. There's the initial surprise when we first find out that girls are like this, but afterwards is more amusing (except when it's in a very public place where everyone is sober....then it can be embarrassing, but we just turn red and find the nearest exit :lol


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

not always talking bout drunk guys...they say it sober too lolol. 

but to sumit all up....country+country=usually a good match haha


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I took my studious, short haired, clean shaven, business man, and cowboy/countryfied him!
Hada have the best of both worlds, I'm not easy to please... 

And yeah, I have to have help on the farm. There isn't anything "sexier" than a man who can chop wood, mend fence, sit a horse, put a dead deer/fish/squirrel/bear/hog/chicken/etc on the table!
(Especially one that you taught to do it like yourself! LOL!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Lbs, I love the way an outdoorsman smells... Machine oil, wood pulp, fresh grass, fish slime, deer hide, gun powder, sunshine and cow shtuff!
But I guess that's how the men I grew up with smelled... Just Heavenly!


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

(and if anyone knows where that is from, you can be my friend)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

BigNickMontana said:


> (and if anyone knows where that is from, you can be my friend)


The very top shelf in the back of a very dark closet.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

AQHSam said:


> Man, I want to live where you women live. Where I live, the "cowboys" can't see their toes when they are standing and look down and quarter. behind. tight jeans. huh. call me kooky, but eh, not so much so.
> .


 
Where I live the closest you'll get to a cowboy is a cow man (farm labourer - old photo but they haven't changed much including the rubber wellies http://www.halsteadonline.co.uk/people/10.htm)...not quite the same thing:lol: and I don't know of any women who have a romantic view of cowboys, but definitely some lust over farriers in their work chaps.


----------



## MissingStar (Feb 20, 2013)

"Primus", Big Nick - I'm short on friends !

Hey, Clava, don't knock the UK cowmen. I got me one of those! Since my only two passions in life are horses and cows, and the fact that there are no "cowboys" over here, I didn't have much choice. 

I did try out a few other occupations beforehand, mind you. First, there was the postman. To be honest, all we had in common was an ability to get up early in the morning. Then there was the accountant. He didn't take too kindly to me breaking a date because Ole Whitney One Eye had a touch of milk fever . . . 

Yes, my "cowboy" wears wellies (pretty much a necessity in this climate) and he rides an ATV to herd the cows, but it's as close as I'm going to get. 

I'm a little old fashioned and still use my cow pony for all that stuff. Unfortunately, my "cowboy" managed to fall off her while she was standing still so, yeah, not exactly "living the dream" over here.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I love the idea of having someone to share my passion with.

My ex was totally against the idea of having horses. The main reasons were 'putting myself in danger' and the financial responsibility.

I told him he plays with guns in war zones and _chose _to do that. 

The idea is great. Like marrying a rich guy and having all the ponios you want. But reality? Meh. It just isn't there. 

Saying that... the guy at the nomad ranch was... phew! We don't get many 'cowboys' out here. And seeing guys with skinnier legs than me in jods doesn't do much for my mental ideals!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

MissingStar said:


> "Primus", Big Nick - I'm short on friends !
> 
> Hey, Clava, don't knock the UK cowmen. I got me one of those! Since my only two passions in life are horses and cows, and the fact that there are no "cowboys" over here, I didn't have much choice.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, no offence meant , I have a huge soft spot for the young farmer who delivers our hay :wink:, I think the fact that the British can find romance in mud and wellies is just right.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Clava said:


> Where I live the closest you'll get to a cowboy is a cow man (farm labourer - old photo but they haven't changed much including the rubber wellies Halstead - People of the Town - Jack Sizer)...not quite the same thing:lol: and I don't know of any women who have a romantic view of cowboys, *but definitely some lust over farriers in their work chaps*.


 
Like I said, _IMAGINE THE FREE SHOES AND TRIMS YOU'D GET_. Come on ladies, with the money saved on that, we might be able to afford a new saddle in a few months!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

OP - depends on the cowboy, but for sure if a cowboy is a cowboy just to get a woman, he's the same as the guy who spends his money just to get a woman. No character.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry, my farrier doesn't inspire lust in me. I like him and he's kept my horses' feet in great shape, but he's hardly what I'd call prime man meat material. There are plenty of other women who find him attractive, including his wife, so I doubt he's crying in his beer over me! :rofl:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

xlionesss said:


> Like I said, _IMAGINE THE FREE SHOES AND TRIMS YOU'D GET_. Come on ladies, with the money saved on that, we might be able to afford a new saddle in a few months!


My farrier is 70 something years old but all I can think of is all the aches and pains you'd have to hear about on a daily basis....

And as far as free shoes go... hopefully they aren't like mechanics... Did you ever see a mechanics car?!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Sorry, my farrier doesn't inspire lust in me. I like him and he's kept my horses' feet in great shape, but he's hardly what I'd call prime man meat material. There are plenty of other women who find him attractive, including his wife, so I doubt he's crying in his beer over me! :rofl:


 
My farrier was a fairly good looking guy. I say was, only because I no longer have a horse! But he was short. I am only 5ft7.. but he was short.
Amazing showjumper too, and smooth. He just had all the moves! And he hounded me with text messages and hanging around the yard after he'd done other horses. I hate people that follow me around, or try and live in my pocket. I snapped at him :evil: and then became really good friends with him!

The vet at the clinic wher Dobby was castrated on the other hand :twisted::twisted::twisted:
Conversation went well until my father said 'She had her dog snipped, you are about to snip her horse.. what hope do you think you have?'... My face turned in to  as he ran the other direction!


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

MissingStar said:


> "Primus", Big Nick - I'm short on friends !


PRIMUS SUCKS! :twisted:


----------



## MissingStar (Feb 20, 2013)

"PRIMUS SUCKS! :twisted:"

Hey, Big Nick, didn't say I was a fan! You posed the question and I responded, just so we're clear on that point :shock:.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

MissingStar said:


> "PRIMUS SUCKS! :twisted:"
> 
> Hey, Big Nick, didn't say I was a fan! You posed the question and I responded, just so we're clear on that point :shock:.


Read: (link removed) Try the urban dictionary.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> And as far as free shoes go... hopefully they aren't like mechanics... Did you ever see a mechanics car?!


 
Bit like an architect's house then :lol: - maybe that's just ours (you can guess what I chose:wink.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

BigNickMontana said:


> Read: (link removed) Try the urban dictionary.


 Another reminder folks, this is a PG rated forum. 
Keep it clean.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Lockwood said:


> Another reminder folks, this is a PG rated forum.
> Keep it clean.


*scratches head* I think I missed something here.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Urban dictionary is hardly what I'd call PG rated, Nick. While I'm not a butterfly farts and rainbow glitter unicorn kinda gal, we have _very_ young members here who don't need those references plastered all over the BB.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Urban dictionary is hardly what I'd call PG rated, Nick. While I'm not a butterfly farts and rainbow glitter unicorn kinda gal, we have _very_ young members here who don't need those references plastered all over the BB.


Butterflies fart?


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I especially like 'em if they look like Sam Elliott or a young Tom Selleck (or even an older Tom Selleck for that matter!).


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dustbunny said:


> I especially like 'em if they look like Sam Elliott or a young Tom Selleck (or even an older Tom Selleck for that matter!).


If we are going young then Lee Majors!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, here you go ladies, this is my farrier and I think he looks a lot like a young Sam Elliott. He's also a horseman, a _true_ cowboy, an amazing father...and my brother :rofl:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> If we are going young then Lee Majors!


Young Lee Majors was hawt. Old Lee Majors is downright scary! :shock:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If you're going for the older cowboy look then it has to be Longmire for me
We had a farrier that thought he was gods gift to all things female - he was a real PITA 
We had a young one once that was stunning but had a girlfriend in every yard he worked on, goodness only knows how he kept them all apart


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

To answer the question: yes. Women and men both love the idea of cowboys and cowgirls. Chippendales was references, and is a great point. Look, also, at the nearest "country bar". We have a couple of those around here. The girls were those plaid, tied crop tops, daisy dukes, cowboy hats, and cowboy boots. So to say that men don't like the idea of cowgirls is unrealistic xD Or, perhaps they like the stereotypes about them "not too bright and easy". (I absolutely do not think this, but some do...)

Anyway, I'd be down to date a real cowboy. ...Maybe. THEY probably wouldn't want to put up with me! xD


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I just like attractive men, lol. My husband is as far from cowboy as is possible and would be insulted if I ever likened him to one (lol), but I think he's incredibly attractive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I was more in the Young Guns, Lou Diamond Phillips crowd, he WAS soooo cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> MOD note:
> 
> Sorry Dream, I had to remove the video of Chippendale guys. you can probably imagine why.



I thought they WERE PG.........


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> I was more in the Young Guns, Lou Diamond Phillips crowd, he WAS soooo cute!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 He's in Longmire - and still looks good, he's weathered well!!!
Thing is with real life cowboys - whether they ride a horse or an ATV - you have to be able to get beyond the smell of the cattle.......!!!!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

BigNickMontana said:


> *scratches head* I think I missed something here.


The link included a very un-PG phrase.



Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I thought they WERE PG.........


 Um, no. Try watching the whole video next time before linking to it. :wink:
Most definitely not something a young member should see.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> My farrier is 70 something years old but all I can think of is all the aches and pains you'd have to hear about on a daily basis....
> 
> And as far as free shoes go... hopefully they aren't like mechanics... Did you ever see a mechanics car?!


 

Having always kept unshod horses I don't deal with farriers (and they don't like me and my horses being around their customers :lol and I trim my own anyway, but over half of the trimmers I know are women all under 40. Might just be me , but I don't see anything in that job makes someone "attractive" (even though most of the girls still look good).
You might not fully appreciate how correct you are about the aches and pains :lol:. Mostly the back. I've seen people give up trimming all but their own horses because of back problems. I rarely do the feet on a horse that's not mine, but will help out someone who's in need of it. I've only got the one back and I need it to last a lot more years. That's why my horses are taught to stand nicely and pick up their feet for me while I sit on a stool and do the trimming :lol:. My older mare can almost put her front feet on the stand for me, but she tends to knock it down when she does. Still, I praise her for trying :lol:.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> My farrier is 70 something years old but all I can think of is all the aches and pains you'd have to hear about on a daily basis....
> 
> And as far as free shoes go... hopefully they aren't like mechanics... Did you ever see a mechanics car?!


 
:clap:
My boyfriend is a mechanic...his car is always in tip-top shape. With all the hours he works, somehow he manages to maintain that ugly thing.
It's a shame!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, there's your answer. Hollywood "cowboys" :rofl:
Sam Elliott, Tom Selleck, Lee Majors, Lou Diamond Phillips, but you've really limited yourself. Go the gusto :lol: we might as well through in some people who did a lot more of it than those guys.
James Gardner, Gregory Peck, Chuck Connors, Richard Boone, Jack Palance, Burt Lancaster, even a young Clint Eastwood and many more.

There were some good actors, but a far cry for a cowboy :rofl:


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

smrobs said:


> A cowboy comes home late and smells bad when he gets there. Many of them around here (sorry guys from this thread) are butt-holes in one way or another. They are either so egotistical and chauvinistic that they simply can't tolerate a woman who can handle her own horse (those _men_ are also generally in love with the idea of being a cowboy LOL) or they are obsessed with the job itself...


Could be some truth to that - I don't know any actual cowboys myself, just a few of the pretend sort. But one of my riding companions did remark that I was the only guy she'd ever met who had the cojones to not only go trail riding & camping with a bunch of women, but accept that they were all better/more experienced horsepeople.

PS: And these days I make my living doing software engineering, about as far from cowboying as one can get


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I used to love the idea of it, then I dated a "cowboy". Did jr rodeo, barrel raced, had a horse, knew how to rope, rode bulls. I could care less now. I rode his horse more than him, rode better than him, he never stayed on a bull in the 2 years we dated, and well I realized the problem with my idea of a cowboy. There's no real cowboys in Indiana.
Now I'll take the simple country boy who doesn't know a thing about horses but likes them, plus my horse likes to pick on him.
Maybe if I lived where there were ranches around...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Did you guys see that cowboy on American Ninja Warrior?
THAT was a real, seemingly sweet, good lookin cowboy! His little family was soo cute, I was rooting for him!
Unfortunately he was too short to make the wall shimmy jump thing, maybe next year.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> Did you guys see that cowboy on American Ninja Warrior?
> THAT was a real, seemingly sweet, good lookin cowboy! His little family was soo cute, I was rooting for him!
> Unfortunately he was too short to make the wall shimmy jump thing, maybe next year.


 I remember him...
Saw him qualify, but haven't kept up with the final rounds. Too bad he didn't make it.


----------



## cthomas01996 (Sep 17, 2013)

so its the Hollywood cowboys!


----------



## Maryland Rider (Jul 2, 2013)

Some Hollywood Cowboys for the ladies

View attachment 285018


View attachment 285026


View attachment 285042


View attachment 285050



And who wouldn't fall in love with Jack Elam!
View attachment 285058


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, here's the deal,

You're a young guy, so I sense what you're really asking is "If I'm a cowboy, will girls like me?" Here's the trick.

Girls and women are not a monolith, and that's a good thing. You'd be surprised how many guys out there can't get that through their heads. Girls are people just like boys are people, and lots of different people like lots of different things. No matter what kind of guy you are, nerd, business guy, lawyer, cowboy, surfer, fireman, sports fan etc, there's a girl out there that probably thinks that's hot. Which is awesome.

If you're trying to find your identity and think "Guy who likes horses and rides" might fit into that identity enough to claim some sort of "cowboy" cred. Here's what you should keep in mind.

Girls have a fantasy about cowboys, and boys have a fantasy about cowboys. It is not wise to confuse the two and become the boys fantasy about cowboys.

Here's the difference. These are the things that are good about cowboys that most women I've met would agree are swoon-worthy qualities.

Integrity- A cowboys does what he says he's going to do and he does it with a sense of honor. A cowboy keeps his word.

Humility- A cowboy knows every once in a while a horse can and will put him in the dirt. These things happen so it's best to accept such faults and do your best in spite of them.

Work Ethic- Cowboys don't whine about things being difficult. They get the job done, no matter what that job takes.

Chivalry- Cowboys talk nice to their mamas, and don't mind opening the occasional door for a lady.

Manners- Cowboys know how to say , "Yes ma'am" and make it sound charming.

Care- Cowboys care for others, whether its the animals they work with or the people who are around them. Cowboys are there to help.

Resourcefulness- Give him a roll of duct tape and a stick, and then watch in awe.

Confidence- A cowboy never looks at his shoes and says, "Well, I don't know, I guess so." 

If you asked me what was sexy about the cowboy mystique, that would be it, combined with a fantasy about a man that can cook over open fire while camping and going riding with me.

The problem is, the image of cowboys through the male lens is much different. It's rough and tough and no holds barred. Shoot em first, ask questions later, and get back in the kitchen and bring me a sammich, little lady. (Yeah, no.)

That's why you get these "cowboys" who are all cocky and full of it thinking that they're being some male fantasy come to life. They just chose the wrong fantasy, and now they're jerks. Don't be that guy.

I see nothing wrong in trying to find an identity though and attempting to parse out the goals of how to conduct yourself from the good that comes from that identity.

I'm all for it. Yay cowboys!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^:clap:


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Chessie said:


> Here's the difference. These are the things that are good about cowboys that most women I've met would agree are swoon-worthy qualities.
> 
> Integrity- A cowboys does what he says he's going to do and he does it with a sense of honor. A cowboy keeps his word.
> 
> ...


:lol: Those are older myths that got there start with the old dime novels of late 1800's. Later enhanced and perpetuated by Hollywood (Hurray for Hollywood :lol. Today people are so in love with those myths that they believe them as fact. The truth is far less glamorous and if you scratch the surface too hard you'll find that most of it is pretty ugly.

Billy the Kid was a cowboy as were most of the outlaws of the old west. The losing side at the gunfight at the OK coral were cowboys. Virtual all the men who rustled cattle and stole horses 100+ years ago were cowboys. They lied, cheated, stole, committed murder, raped, etc.... on a scale that was far greater than men from other professions. Probably as the result of living a life with fewer restrictions and more independence. 

The dime novels made them glamorous. Hollywood immortalized them. Today people would rather accept the myth than research the facts :lol: (but that's true about most of our history).

In truth the cowboy has no more integrity, humility, resourcefulness, work ethic, manners, etc, etc, etc...... than any one else from hundreds of other unrelated occupations (in many cases probably less). Even Hollywood has portrait them in a less favorable light, but done it in ways that people still manage to envision as noble :lol:.

It benefits the "modern" show cowboys to promote this myth, because it somehow ennobles them in the eyes of many since most aren't informed enough to know that it's a myth created to sell a product to the masses.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

^ cool! the only thing I can add is the whole monolith thing applies to men , too. I mean , I think they are actually individual human beings, too, At least I've been told that.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

^ cool! the only thing I can add is the whole monolith thing applies to men , too. I mean , I think they are actually individual human beings, too, At least I've been told that.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone wanting to see a really sexy video of cowboys, go to You Tube Dolly Parton "Why'd You Come In Here Looking Like That?" There are 2 versions.

And yes, I love cowboys, years ago, I had a job and all us office ladies were talking about how we liked our men to dress. most said a 3 piece vested suit. I said a pair of tight wranglers,western shirt, boots, and hat. They laughed at me!!


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

I once lived in a small town (Alvin, TX) that had 3 hot Vets who looked identical to George Strait, and one even loaded my horse feed into my truck for me.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

its lbs not miles said:


> :lol: Those are older myths that got there start with the old dime novels of late 1800's. Later enhanced and perpetuated by Hollywood (Hurray for Hollywood :lol. Today people are so in love with those myths that they believe them as fact. The truth is far less glamorous and if you scratch the surface too hard you'll find that most of it is pretty ugly.


That's why I referred to it as a fantasy of cowboys. But there's nothing wrong with figuring out what is appealing about a fantasy and applying that to your life. Heck, I'm the embodiment of the sexy librarian. That didn't happen on accident.

I think if our young cowboy here strove toward those ideals, he'd end up a pretty fantastic and amazing guy.

If a girl wandered onto a ranch looking for a "cowboy" hoping she'd find someone with those ideals, you're right, she may end up disappointed, sadly.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I think that the idea of integrity, kindness, etc. is the ideal for all men. Even if a man is nice to look at, he needs to have those values as well, cowboy or not. 

Years ago, I used to date a man that was too citified. He came to pick me up to go to dinner, but I wasn't ready because my horse got out. He stood there in his fancy clothes and watched me fix the fence. It would have been nice to have had a little help. He was furious at me for not being ready. He asked me whether I loved him or the horse more. I told him the truth and it hurt his feelings..........

My DH has actually been in a suit about to leave for church and stopped to help me when I saw that a horse had jumped the fence and got caught in the wire. In spite of being in his Sunday suit, he cut the old wire, got the horse loose, helped me be sure the horse was ok, and then propped a panel over the hole in the fence. He fixed it correctly after church. That's a good man.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes, you're very lucky. Bless him, he's a real good man. And I fail to understand why women even marry men who don't like horses when they do.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

this thread had me laughing out loud at some parts!!

First of all though, lioness, WHERE ARE YOU FINDING THESE ATTRACTIVE FARRIERS?!?! There is a massive shortage on those in my town.

We dont have any cowboys down here in MS that I have met. We have a lot of those guys who WISH/THINK they were/are cowboys...but really they are loud, egotistical ******** who occasionally hop on a horse and always wear a cowboy hat. 

Honestly, I've never been much for the 'cowboy' type stuff. Maybe it comes from growing up in the english discipline world but show me a man like this and my heart skips a beat. (I'm pretty sure I have an unhealthy crush...*sigh* ...)


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Chessie said:


> Well, here's the deal,
> 
> You're a young guy, so I sense what you're really asking is "If I'm a cowboy, will girls like me?" Here's the trick.
> 
> ...


Well put!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

DriftingShadow said:


> this thread had me laughing out loud at some parts!!
> 
> First of all though, lioness, WHERE ARE YOU FINDING THESE ATTRACTIVE FARRIERS?!?! There is a massive shortage on those in my town.
> 
> ...


He just needs a different saddle (and a LOT more brim on that hat) and he'll be just as close as most "cowboys" you see now days :lol:, except that this gent is bit better dressed and would likely get more female attention at a barn dance than most "cowboys" :lol:

You'll know most of the people who have really rode cattle before (it's a saying....not actually "riding" them), because their like most Marines and Soldiers who look back on training. A time of fond memories (that they'd rather taking a beating then do it all again :lol. They sure aren't interested in doing it again :lol:. I know you'd have to pay me a LOT more than my tech job pays to have any hope of getting me to chase cattle (or dig fox holes) again. You could buy a ranch for less than I would charge :lol:


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

LOL Love this thread!!! First guy I met that rode horses, wore tight jeans with a nice **** and a belt buckle and could pull a cowboy hat off I stole him in a heart beat!!! Best man I have ever had! Four years and three kids later and I wouldnt trade him for the world!! He is also my current farrier!!! Hehehe


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Interesting and funny thread.

I am not sure if the question is do women love men dressed in cowboy attire, or do they love someone that is, by trade, a "cowboy"? There aren't many of the latter, per capita. 

Anyway, I loved the most amazing and talented "cowboy" I ever knew, and was in awe of him. But not in a "amor" love sense, just as a person, a friend, an "icon". Just like horses are calmed by people they have confidence and trust in, so are people. A person you can depend on "like a rock" to always know what to do, and always seem calm in any situation is just inherently "attractive". That is a "person", not an attire.

As for just the stereotypical attire, it is very flattering on a male physique so - of course women are attracted to it. But, IMO, people are, in general, attracted to people that share their interests.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I seem this thread the other day and skimmed over it, here is my take on the subject.

Someone said that girls like the idea of a cowboy, I agree. 
But not only do you not only sign up for the guy but you sign up for the job/lifestyle. This is where the idea sounds good and seems romantic but the reality is a little harsh.

As for "cowboys" not wanting to date "cowgirls", that's B.S. my husband and I have the occupation and it works well and I will tell you why, mutual respect for the others abilities in the job! I don't tell my husband how to sort and he doesn't tell me how to start colts. Where I see the issue is when people want to dominate and not respect their partners strengths. Also leaving the job at the door. There is a time to be co- workers and then you have to turn that off and be partners at the end of the day and not take the work into the relationship. 

And lastly cowboy ing is no different than any other profession, there are the good guys and then there are the wife beaters, thieves, and the wanna bes. Not all cowboys are virtuous. They may be able to work out pairs like a pro but it doesn't make him dateable. Not all of them are are bad either.

I lucked out. I found a really great guy that is a great cowboy. We respect our each other strengths in the job and help each other in our weaknesses. For you girls into farriers, he shoes my horses too! Lol! I got the best of both worlds  he can be tough to work for but I figure if you can work on your husbands crew you can work on anyone's


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I dated a bullrider for awhile. It's definitely a lifestyle, but can be hard to keep up. He and his buddies (more like brothers) did everything with intensity, including falling in love. It was a whirlwind romance, a bit like the 8 Seconds storyline but (thankfully) without the super sad ending. We went our separate ways but I sure enjoyed the ride while it lasted.

The man I married has all the good qualities of a cowboy without any of the bad. He's built more like a jockey, though. :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

Speaking of trolling Walmart,Iwas in one once, and spotted this young cowboy, probably in his early 20's who had the nicest butt I have ever seen, in super tight Wranglers.
Speaking of farriers, I actually thought I was the only one with the naughty mind. We had a farrier once, he wore chaps, and I'll say this in a nice way, the chaps made him look super, super well endowed, and all us ladies talked about it!! And to me, there is noting sexier or more endearing than having a cute cowboy smile, and tip his hat at you!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

See my sig . Yes. I do.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Like a couple of others said, women (I, at least,) love the idea of cowboys. But my dream guy would be sweet, smart, kind to animals, funny, etc., just also in some boots and dusty jeans and who works a ranch and wants to ride off into the sunset with me  There are just as few dreamy (to me) cowboys as non-cowboys. The image of a cowboy is attractive, but I would bet anything that if I went on a date with 10 guys dressed the same and it didn't know which were cowboys, I wouldn't be too likely to end up with one of the cowboys.

But if you gave me two guys with identical looks and personalities but one was a cowboy, heck yes, I'll take the cowboy


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I feel like I have missed something all these years. I usually just looked at my, or whoever's, horse when a "non family/friend" male farrier has been about. Hmmm.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I have an "english cowboy", does that count? I dislike seeing men who dress as if they're into farming/horses/what have you, when they really have no idea what it's all about. Same goes for women who dress that way. My guy may not dress like the stereotypical cowboy all of the time, but he sure plays the part well IMHO. I'm not into the whole "pretty boy" thing. I like a man who plays his country music loud and proud, has no problem showing up in church Sunday mornings, willing to get his hands dirty and work dawn to dusk if that's what it takes, and on top of all that he cares for his horse(s) and ride on a regular basis ...and has no problem cuddling with his horse even if it's not the most manly thing:lol: That's the kind of cowboy I am into, and that's exactly the one I've got =)


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Here's me and 6gun  Isn't he a hottie?


----------



## Cappaloosa (May 21, 2013)

its lbs not miles said:


> As was pointed out...it's dirty, sweaty, grimy work (and that's the good side). There's not much that compares with having your girlfriend come looking for you (you're easier to find when you've got a 1/2 ton animal with you :lol and finds you out on the backside of the "north 40" pasture with your arms up to your elbows inside a heifer that's have a difficult birth working to pull the calf out so you don't lose them. So it's easy to see that while I remember my girlfriends really having a "thing" about seeing me working on a horse, they weren't all the enthusiastic about "loving up" on me at the end of the day. Not until I showered and changed. It was the idea and the look of there "man" out there being a "man" doing "manly" work, but at the end of the day.....get clean, put on some tight jeans, nice shirt, a clean hat (not the sweating, dirty one that you work in) and then they'll hang all over you and think how thrilling it is to have a "cowboy" for a boyfriend.


I appreciate this! Most people only see the so called 'glamour' of it and not the reality it is. I've learned not to buy any light-coloured bed linens because after a long day of work I've come home to my cowboy passed out in bed before a shower and permanently dirt stained white sheets LOL.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I have thoroughly enjoyed reading this thread and many people have made interesting and thought provoking comments. I had breakfast with about a dozen ladies from our cattle sorting club this morning and I asked them their thoughts on cowboys. Here are our thoughts on the topic. We love the idea of a cowboy and seeing a nice looking man with tight jeans , western shirt and cowboy hat really takes our breath away (especially if he is holding the reins of a horse) but we want more than just eye candy. Bottom line is that we want a man who respects us and understands our love for and need to have horses in our lives. We have all watched friends go through heartbreaking divorces because they made poor choices based on a pretty package and a "cowboy dream", or married men who eventually got jealous and bitter because their wives spent so much time around horses. 
My husband is about as far from a cowboy as you could get. He is a small southern city boy.He understood before we ever married that horses would always be part of my life and bravely tried to share that with me. He took riding lessons and learned basic horsemanship. He doesnt really like horses and is scared of them, less than a week after he started riding his own horse he fell off and separated his shoulder. That was it for his adventures in riding or being a country boy lol, BUT he fully supports me in every crazy horsey idea I have. He never even raises an eyebrow when I say I need another sheet, halter, saddle,what have you, although I already have enough to open my own tack store. Bless his heart he is such an enabler!! When I was going through a rough patch from a very bad horse accident he spared no effort in finding the perfect horse for me and really pushed me into buying him. Two weeks ago I came back from a 5 day horse camping trip saying how awesome it would be to have a camper to put on my truck because it would be more comfortable than camping in a tent.(Did I mention he is a city boy and has no idea why people would want to go camping and rough it when they had a comfortable house to live in?) He immediately went to the computer and educated himself on all the different types of campers, worked out a budget so we can afford one, and lined up a few to see this weekend. Respect and caring for the other persons happiness is what really makes a relationship work. (Thats why there are several motorcycles in my yard, even though I am terrified every time he gets on one that he will get killed). If that respect, love and caring comes in a nicely filled out pair of jeans and a cowboy hat that is great but it sure doesn't have to.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I prefer this:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> I prefer this:


Why is that???????????? :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Celeste said:


> Why is that???????????? :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


I have no idea why. I like pretty? Lol
All I know is that he is completely lick-a-licious. :lol:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Not my type. I suppose that means I do like cowboys.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

looks more like a child than a man to me ....although as a mother I do think he is a cute little boy


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

ARTEMISBLOSSOM said:


> looks more like a child than a man to me ....although as a mother I do think he is a cute little boy


My impression as well.........


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

ARTEMISBLOSSOM said:


> looks more like a child than a man to me ....although as a mother I do think he is a cute little boy


Looks young. lol
He's 28.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm getting old.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

me too


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

My baby boy is 26. That explains why he looks like a baby to me. I am sure that I will show how out of touch with modern culture I am, but who is he?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I admire all types of nice looking men, I don't single out cowboys though, a good looking guy is a good looking guy.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Celeste said:


> My baby boy is 26. That explains why he looks like a baby to me. I am sure that I will show how out of touch with modern culture I am, but who is he?


Yeah when you could be someone's mother or father it makes it a little awkward. LOL
Gerard Way - singer.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

guess I am out of the loop too I have never heard of him lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

ARTEMISBLOSSOM said:


> guess I am out of the loop too I have never heard of him lol


His band was never mainstream. You probably wouldn't have unless you listen to punk rock music. :wink:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I am afraid that I am not an expert on the punk rock genre...........


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Celeste said:


> I am afraid that I am not an expert on the punk rock genre...........


We can change that! :wink::lol:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

You will have quite a ways to go. I'm not sure I could tell punk rock from the other stuff that it out there.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

You ladies kill me at times :lol:

I probably shouldn't say this. Some of you will already know it. Some of you obviously don't think about it. Hopefully I won't shatter anyone's carefully cultivated perception (like a friend of who still sees all deer as Bambi :lol.

People who work cattle are not animal lovers in the way that the vast majority of people have a perception of "animal lovers". While admittedly it's been about 27-28 years (it's been awhile) since I last worked cattle (I took a 4 year break between the age 23-27 and give it up completely around 29) I can't imagine that some things have changed that much.

For the most part (there's always the odd exception) we did love our horse (probably in much the way a race driver loves his car). They were a primary tool we used in doing our job. We depended on them. We became acutely aware of their value if they were good. Equally aware of their short comings if they weren't (which meant they were soon replaced). No, my QH was a cattleman's dream  and was never in any danger of losing her job, but we did have one that wasn't worth his feed for working cattle and probably ended up as someone's trail horse somewhere.
So we love our horse, but it earns that love.

Cattle represented our pay. We work hard to have every calf born healthy. Worked hard to keep all the cattle alive so that they can all be killed, slaughtered and turn into roast, steak, hamburger, pet food, leather jackets/coats, hats, shoes, purses, wallets, etc, etc, etc (you get the picture :lol, because that's what gives us a paycheck. Those animals are a product. Just like the farmer who grows wheat or the one who's chickens produce eggs, or the people who make clothing, or tires, or microchips, or saddle blankets (especially those colorful designed ones geared to all of girls that ride ....I used an old Army blanket :lol. We get sick to our stomach when we find a dead cow (it's not a pretty sight and you hate that the animal might have suffered before it finally died), but it also meant a financial loss.

I guess one difference from most jobs is that if you work cattle long enough you'll spend more time cursing them then most products get cursed :lol:. They can be very uncooperative and often during the worst weather. Most people who've worked cattle can probably tell you more stories about what a pain in the backside cattle are then stories about how wonderful it is. Find some guy (or girl) who's been the drag a few times and ask them how enjoyable that was and how much they liked cattle at the end of that day :rofl: (drags not a hard job, but it can be pretty bad).

We loved cattle just like you love your paycheck.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

its lbs not miles said:


> You ladies kill me at times :lol:


We just like the hats, the boots, and the jeans.............


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

its lbs not miles said:


> We loved cattle just like you love your paycheck.


My friends and I like cows a bit more than that. 

We also like working out in weather. There are more decent days than any extreme, dust, mud, bitter cold or scorching heat, but even the extremes bring their own beauty, add to stories, and memories.

Whether a paid hand, or with my own, I like being part of the industry. I've met people from Africa, Europe, and Central America, who have praised the low cost, tasty beef produced here in the States. I like being part of that.

A man from Somalia hugged me in Denver saying he appreciated how "generous" ranchers in America are to share their cattle (and the meat) with others (a random meeting on the street, and because of my clothing he approached me). I thought that was kind of kooky until I bought him a coffee and listened to how things were, and how difficult it was for people to get any meat product in his part of Africa. 

But, on topic, most people, and women specifically, don't see beyond the clothing and horses. They may like the look, but wouldn't like the dirt, isolation, hours, bruises, wrinkles, sun spots, low end fashion of everyday work wear, cancelled events because the cattle come first...

But it's all good. Heck, we even have the internet out here!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

boots said:


> Whether a paid hand, or with my own, *I like being part of the industry*. I've met people from Africa, Europe, and Central America, who have praised the *low cost, tasty beef produced* here in the States. I like being part of that.
> 
> A man from Somalia hugged me in Denver saying he appreciated how "generous" ranchers in America are to share their cattle (and* the meat*) with others (a random meeting on the street, and because of my clothing he approached me). I thought that was kind of kooky until I bought him a coffee and listened to how things were, and how difficult it was for people to get any meat product in his part of Africa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

WSArabs-He's the lead singer from MCR, right? I had the hots for him, too xD Still do...

Anyway. I can appreciate a good looking man, regardless of his occupation and style. Some just appeal more or less than others. I'm currently dating a "hipster" .__. How did that happen...?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Is a hipster somewhat like a punk rocker?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Zexious said:


> WSArabs-He's the lead singer from MCR, right? I had the hots for him, too xD Still do...
> 
> Anyway. I can appreciate a good looking man, regardless of his occupation and style. Some just appeal more or less than others. I'm currently dating a "hipster" .__. How did that happen...?


He was, yes. They aren't together anymore but I'm hoping he goes solo. Amazing performer live - some people suck live, he sounds just like his records. And so easy to look at. ;-)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Celeste said:


> Is a hipster somewhat like a punk rocker?


Depends who you ask I guess. For a punk rocker I picture the guy I posted. Hipster I picture a sideways hat, wife beaters or jerseys and their rear end hanging out of their pants. :lol:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds frightening.......


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Steak... Yummmmmmmm!

DH kills the chickens, but pluck em, and clean em, and eat em with no problem. They lived a good life here on the farm. Better than those poor birds I see in the trucks, nasty unfortunate pitiful creatures. Seeing them all wrapped up in the stores makes me sad...

So kudos to the REAL cowboys that cares for our dinners.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

WSA, just to make you feel a little less singled out, I at least know who he is. I'm actually a big fan of MCR...though you'd likely never tell by looking at me LOL.

I agree he's got too much of a baby face though. He's "cute" but not attractive to me.


----------

